
Apple approached Samsung four times in 2010 to head off patent litigation - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/22/2892714/apple-samsung-negotiations-2010-patent
======
ZeroGravitas
What's the difference between "threatening to sue someone if they don't pay
you/do what you tell them" and "approaching someone to head off patent
litigation"?

